# Intellectual Music for Airheads



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't resist it. I have some thoughts on the subject but I'd rather wait and see what those of you who read this will come up with.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

How about vegetarian music for Meatheads or live music for Deadheads.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You know vegetarian music and Intellectual Music for Airheads, bring a few thoughts to mind but particularly this one.
Maybe that's just me ........


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Sober music for Potheads.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

evil music for angels


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

But to answer your question, I have no idea. I don't really analyze music intellectually. I just make and listen to it on a more emotional/primal level. So maybe that makes me a meathead. Perhaps we're all meatheads. Is the brain considered meat if you cook and eat it? Maybe not... I'm not sure myself.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

After their first three [great] albums, Blue Oyster Cult started writing kinda dumb arena rock/pop with dada lyrics and this pervading postmodern camp value.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Is the brain considered meat if you cook and eat it? Maybe not... I'm not sure myself.


No need to cook the brain*. A surgical saw and a spoon will do. Ask Hannibal Lecter.

*In areas where kuru is not endemic.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The first thing I thought of when I read that title was Radiohead.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> The first thing I thought of when I read that title was Radiohead.


Ouch XD You're killing me man. First Paul McCartney's christmas tune, now this.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Ouch XD You're killing me man. First Paul McCartney's christmas tune, now this.


Of course, the solution to this is for you to stop liking bad things.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> Of course, the solution to this is for you to stop liking bad things.


Said the pot to the kettle. j/k


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

pirates of caribbean theme and that song from x factor.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Of course, the solution to this is for you to stop liking bad things.


You're cutting me real deep right there :'(


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> The first thing I thought of when I read that title was Radiohead.


if you would have talked to me a year ago, i'd be outraged. now i'm inclined to agree


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What would you call Cold Play ........ Dumb music for Airheads


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

bad music for bedwetters


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Radiohead is awful I can't stand any of their annoying tunes


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> How about vegetarian music for Meatheads or live music for Deadheads.


What's interesting about the latter is that for Deadheads, it's all about live music!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Meat Puppets for "intellectuals".


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

DeepR said:


> Radiohead is awful I can't stand any of their annoying tunes


lol, greatest rock band on the planet. Their music is going to survive time like most of the composers we slather over here. It's not easy to get into, but it's a remarkable talent for detail in sound that few modern musicians share an ability in.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Radiohead
Pink Floyd after 1970


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> The first thing I thought of when I read that title was Radiohead.


Or Ravel


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

How about

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baroque_pop


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Why you guys gotta be hatin' on the Radiohead?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Gotta pick on someone I guess

Radiohead- Intellectual Music for Coldplay-heads


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nerdy air music:

Martinu: Thunderbolt P-47
Dorokhov: Smoke (very airy) 



Weill: Der Lindbergflug
Bliztstein: Airborne Symphony
Walton: Spitfire Prelude & Fugue
Markevitch: The Flight of Icarus
Hartke: The Ascent of the Equestrian in a Balloon


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

mgj15 said:


> lol, greatest rock band on the planet. Their music is going to survive time like most of the composers we slather over here. It's not easy to get into, but it's a remarkable talent for detail in sound that few modern musicians share an ability in.


I'm sure it's my fault. I try to be open minded as much as I can, but there are a few rare cases when music ticks me off in such a way that I get completely unreasonable. Radiohead is one of those cases. I really tried to listen to them, but it all sounds like pretentious whiny emo music to my ears. I absolutely can't stand it.


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

No worries, tastes and opinions vary. And while I wouldn't presume to "change your mind" and I certainly don't want to be perceived as calling your opinion wrong, I would like to refute at least one thing. Radiohead is not a 'whiny emo' band. When I think 'emo', I think My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy and numerous other "Mall music" bands teens listen to when shopping for *accessories* and skateboard shoes when they most likely don't skateboard. It's music of a bludgeoning simplicity that attempts to sound like they're expressing deep feelings, but ultimately it's just the perspective of a boy complaining about how _his soul is being torn apart from the love of his life_ ...because mom is making him take out the garbage or there's math homework to do; there's no depth. It's pretty much an industry driven joke that record companies hope to perpetuate long enough until the kids wake up (some of them anyway) and realize there's better music out there that isn't chart driven or need to be a soundtrack to a break up scene on the latest MTV reality show.

I say this because Radiohead is none of that. These are all real musicians, and they are driven by their music. Of course like anyone in any profession they want to make money, but they aren't concerned with doing it through the Billboard Top 40 chart or radio airplay (They gave their album In Rainbows away for a pay what you want price, including $0.00). They write records when they want, they write songs how they want; some have no chorus, some are ethereal and soft, some are abrasive and jarring, some electronic, some analog, some both... They are in total control of their art. Though I won't refute that much of their music can be _emo_/tional, that alone does not make it 'emo'. That being said, this style of theirs being difficult to pinpoint given they really don't have any one album that sounds like another, they can be a hard band to digest, be it the music or Thom Yorke's unique vocals. They are certainly an acquired taste. But even though it took me years to fully comprehend, when I did, the continued years since with each subsequent release have been immensely satisfying as a music listener with my varied and specific tastes.

I'd be interested in hearing what you've heard that helped you form your opinion. I ask because it seems as though most of us are here because this is primarily a Classical Music forum, and therefore we share a love for a music with a richness of sound, complexity and in a lot of cases music that is gratifying to listen to rather than just fill space. I'd love to suggest some of their music that I personally feel meets a lot of the same points.

Lastly, since I've already overstayed my welcome (  ), Jonny Greenwood, one of the guitarists, has scored numerous highly acclaimed films. Most recently, he scored The Master, recorded with the London Contemporary Orchestra.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Nerdy air music:
> 
> Martinu: Thunderbolt P-47
> Dorokhov: Smoke (very airy)
> ...


The airheads won't get this.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

The problem I have with Radiohead (and similarly DSOTM-era Pink Floyd) is that their music is almost devoid of an emotional response from me, and therefore, gets boring very fast. Try listening to OK Computer or Kid A more than twice in a row and maybe you'll see what I mean.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

MJongo said:


> The problem I have with Radiohead (and similarly DSOTM-era Pink Floyd) is that their music is almost devoid of an emotional response from me, and therefore, gets boring very fast. Try listening to OK Computer or Kid A more than twice in a row and maybe you'll see what I mean.


More than twice *in a row*! Well, that's a pretty high bar. There aren't any Classical works longer than about 3 minutes which I'd want to hear more than twice in a row.

(Although I'm amused by the Edgar Varese fan agreeing that _lack of an emotional response_ is the reason for not liking it. Not that I'm anti-Varese.)


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> More than twice *in a row*! Well, that's a pretty high bar. There aren't any Classical works longer than about 3 minutes which I'd want to hear more than twice in a row.


There are many works of music that I have listened to on repeat for almost an entire day without getting bored. I have listened to at least five works at least 30 minutes long over 500 times each according to my iTunes library. Music is my life, and because life is short, I don't want to waste time listening to sub-optimal works more than I need to.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Intellectual music for meatheads."

I immediately though of that famous prog-rock album, the album with the same title as its first song...
"A dichotomy can be an oxymoron."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Machine Head ???

Frank Zappa and the Momma's, Rolf is a sick man.....


----------

